# NZDF Honour Latest Fallen in AFG with Unit Haka



## The Bread Guy (28 Aug 2012)

Amazing video (also note near the end of the video, there's a few seconds of a soldier in what looks like a ghillie suit with a rifle walking away).....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xI6TRTBZUMM&feature=plcp

From the YouTube caption....





> Haka is used throughout New Zealand by many, not only Māori, to demonstrate their collective thoughts. There is a haka for each of the Services, as well as the Defence Force. Units with the NZ Army have their own haka. This video shows the soldiers of 2/1 RNZIR Battalion performing their Unit haka, powerfully acknowledging the lives and feats of their fallen comrades as they come onto the Unit's parade ground. It is also an emotive farewell for they will leave via the waharoa (the carved entrance way) for the very last time.
> 
> Haka --sometimes termed a posture dance could also be described as a chant with actions. There are various forms of haka; some with weapons some without, some have set actions others may be 'free style.' Haka is used by Māori (indigenous people of New Zealand) for a myriad of reasons; to challenge or express defiance or contempt, to demonstrate approval or appreciation, to encourage or to discourage, to acknowledge feats and achievements, to welcome, to farewell, as an expression of pride, happiness or sorrow. There is almost no inappropriate occasion for haka; it is an outward display of inner thoughts and emotions. Within the context of an occasion it is abundantly clear which emotion is being expressed.



More on the latest incident claiming 3 lives (including NZ's first female fallen in AFG) here.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (28 Aug 2012)

A very moving tribute.


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Aug 2012)

What an incredible tribute.  I don't forward very many links over email but this was one of them.

_- mod edit to remove commentary moved to another thread -_


----------



## Wookilar (28 Aug 2012)

I've been lucky enough to be witness to 2 haka's (1 of welcome and 1 of farewell I guess would be the best description) and I was pretty sure after both that we were all about to be eaten. Just an incredible sensation to witness them.

This though, is something else all together. BZ to the Kiwi's, that's the way it's done.


----------



## ModlrMike (28 Aug 2012)

Very moving, indeed. After watching this, I can't but wonder what effect the Haka has on the grieving process, if any. Would the troops be more at ease having given their fallen a warrior's send off?


----------



## Infanteer (28 Aug 2012)

Wow, that was some pretty powerful stuff...fitting way to send off one of your own.


----------



## Good2Golf (28 Aug 2012)

Very moving!   

I can't help but think that the troops themselves would also benefit from the haka.


Regards
G2G


----------



## brihard (28 Aug 2012)

Wookilar said:
			
		

> I've been lucky enough to be witness to 2 haka's (1 of welcome and 1 of farewell I guess would be the best description) *and I was pretty sure after both that we were all about to be eaten*.



That is quite literally part of what is conveyed in the haka, when they do the sticking the tongue out thing. The Maori warrior tribes were cannibalistic.

The Haka is so friggin' cool and intense. I cannot think of a better send off within the community of warriors, and I'm glad that New Zealand aboriginal culture has been permissive of the adoption of that particular tradition.


----------



## medicineman (28 Aug 2012)

The first time I saw a Haka I was about 16 IIRC - the Under 19 All Blacks were doing a rugby toour of western Canada...it was quite impressive and emotive.  So much so it resulted in the Kiwis' only loss, as instead of freaking out my high school's team, it ramped them up I think.

You can't help but feel the emotion of this video...and you can't help but think that, as G2G says, it would help the unit let off their collective steam much more than any funeral parade I've ever attended (and sadly I've attended my fair share over the years) as well as allow the unit to show solidarity not only for the family of the deceased, but also the unit family as a whole.

  RIP to the troop in the video as well as those that fell shortly after...

In Arduis Fidelis

MM


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Aug 2012)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> I can't help but think that the troops themselves would also benefit from the haka.





			
				medicineman said:
			
		

> .... you can't help but think that, as G2G says, it would help the unit let off their collective steam much more than any funeral parade I've ever attended (and sadly I've attended my fair share over the years) as well as allow the unit to show solidarity not only for the family of the deceased, but also the unit family as a whole ....


Bang on, especially when you consider some of the _unhealthier_ ways folks find to deal with loss and let off steam.  Catharsis may be an oversimplification, but it feels like it's gotta be in there somewhere....


----------



## CombatDoc (29 Aug 2012)

If that Haka tribute doesn't send chills up your spine, you must be a jellyfish.  Well done and a fitting send off to their deceased soldiers.


----------

